# Splashed out



## Deleted member 71750 (Dec 16, 2017)

After looking for a suitable MH for a good while I've finally plumped for a Rapido 775F, 03 plate but with just 25000 on the clock !
Retirement present for myself  Just finding my way around it now.


----------



## saxonrosie (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks great. Hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoy ours, we bought an older van in case we didn’t like the lifestyle but love it and now I don’t want to part with my older van for a new one , I’m too attached.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks fab ,health to wear,do get her cleaned underneath and waxoiled plus all cab doors etc.


----------



## Wully (Dec 17, 2017)

Lovely van enjoy.


----------



## The laird (Dec 17, 2017)

Great looking van happy days and many of them also safe travels and enjoy


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 17, 2017)

She's a beauty! Enjoy her in good health.

I'm sure our Rapido twins will share tales round the campfire... just don't get your fingers anywhere near their voddie bottle :scared:


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 17, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> She's a beauty! Enjoy her in good health.
> 
> I'm sure our Rapido twins will share tales round the campfire... just don't get your fingers anywhere near their voddie bottle :scared:



Jen, stop scaring the poor man:lol-053:


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 17, 2017)

A whole new adventure ahead of you.  Enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments, Looking forward to meeting some of you in the future, I'm not keen on vodka so I should be safe enough


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Dec 17, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Looks fab ,health to wear,do get her cleaned underneath and waxoiled plus all cab doors etc.



All on the list Trev, surprisingly for a 14 year old van she's remarkably clean underneath. No rust whatsoever ! She came up from the south coast area and from what I can gather most of the miles have been on the continent so I suppose she hasnt seen much salt, Have to get some protection on  now shes in the wild n wooly north :scared:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 18, 2017)

DaveH55 said:


> Thanks for all the comments, Looking forward to meeting some of you in the future, I'm not keen on vodka so I should be safe enough



I'm one half of the Rapido girls after driving around for years in self builds and dinky toys and VWs I bought a Rapido in March of this year and i love it .


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 2, 2018)

Van looks great.


----------

